# Stampeders



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, this is one of those weird covid things.

I bought tickets to see the Stampeders here in Brantford at a beautiful theatre (Sanderson Centre) two years ago. As a result of Covid the show was rescheduled a few times and now appears to be actually happening on April 11 (originally scheduled for April 30, 2020).

No disrespect intended, but I'm just glad all three are still alive and well enough to resume the tour.

When I was a kid growing up in NB, these guys were the first real rock concert I ever attended. I saw them a few times and frankly I thought they were excellent, much more "rock" in concert than their radio hits would imply.

It will be the first time seeing a live band in...well more than two years.









THE STAMPEDERS | Juno-award winning, Canadian Classic Rock icons - About


Biography of Canadian classic rock trio, Stampeders.




thestampeders.com









__





Sanderson Centre for the Performing Arts | Description - The Stampeders







tickets.sandersoncentre.ca


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm jelly. I like the Stampeders, they had some classic stuff. I have a hits complication I spin now and again and dig it every time. "Minstrel Gypsy" and "Wild Eyes" are particular faves.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

I like them as well!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm looking forward to it. When I saw them in their hay days, they were dynamic and exciting to see. At the time the two Canadian bands we were likely to see in small town NB were April Wine and the Stampeders (and some others like a Foot in Cold Water, Fludd, Mashmakan (sp)). I went to quite a few great shows at the Lord Beaverbrook Arena in Newcastle.

I always liked April Wines LPs better, but when it came to the live shows, the Stampeders were much more exciting to see. Maybe it was the fact that they were a trio. Back then there were no tracks to play along with and no autotune to level the talent field.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mashmakhan.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mashmakhan



The bands of that era were great, or I might just be romanticizing my youth.



Milkman said:


> I'm looking forward to it. When I saw them in their hay days, they were dynamic and exciting to see. At the time the two Canadian bands we were likely to see in small town NB were April Wine and the Stampeders (and some others like a Foot in Cold Water, Fludd, Mashmakan (sp)). I went to quite a few great shows at the Lord Beaverbrook Arena in Newcastle.
> 
> I always liked April Wines LPs better, but when it came to the live shows, the Stampeders were much more exciting to see. Maybe it was the fact that they were a trio. Back then there were no tracks to play along with and no autotune to level the talent field.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Stan Peters?


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I was a big fan back in the day, and saw them live several times. They had some great tunes and could really rock.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

aC2rs said:


> I was a big fan back in the day, and saw them live several times. They had some great tunes and could really rock.


Do you remember seeing Ronnie King pick up that chrome bodied guitar to do Johnny Lightning?

Honestly these guys were my first rock concert and looking back, I think they had a significant impact on me.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Do you remember seeing Ronnie King pick up that chrome bodied guitar to do Johnny Lightening?
> 
> Honestly these guys were my first rock concert and looking back, I think they had a significant impact on me.


I thought you told me Copper Penny was your first..... unless they opened for Stan Peters in which case this makes sense.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I saw them at a Woodroffe High School dance back in 71, I believe. They got a fair bit of Radio time back in the early 70s...them and the Guess Who.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> I thought you told me Copper Penny was your first..... unless they opened for Stan Peters in which case this makes sense.


No, Copper Penny may have been the first time I saw a row of Leslies on stage and the first time I saw a well aged LP gold top.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I saw them at a local bar in Port Hope back in the 70's. It was the Walton Hotel if I remember correctly.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

My first live rock concert. 1974 in Newcastle NB at the local arena on their yearly tour of the Maritimes. Next up were April Wine at the same place...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Davestp1 said:


> My first live rock concert. 1974 in Newcastle NB at the local arena on their yearly tour of the Maritimes. Next up were April Wine at the same place...


I was at the same shows, almost 100% for sure.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I've decided to stay home this evening after all.

If anyone who lives nearby would like a couple of great seats to this evening's Stampeders show in Brantford, just let me know.

With the sixth wave hitting strongly and so many people deciding that the pandemic is over (whether it is or not) I'm not inclined to sit in a theatre full of people singing along.


----------

